# I finally had to do it.



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

My 10-250 has been dying a slow painful death and I just refused to believe it. Yesterday was the last straw, every channel I turned to had audio and video blackouts, hdmi port died, pixelating badly. I was just devasted..  

I called DTV and told them of the problem and they offered me the new hd dvr and the new dish with installation for only 19.95

I was going to hold out because I love the TIVO interface but I had no choice, at least DTV made the transition easier with the low cost of the new equipment.

Wish me luck it is getting installed tomorrow


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Good luck! I'm having the new HD DVR installed on 8/1. Fingers crossed that our installs go smoothly


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

My upgrade was done on 6/9. I got the same 19.95 deal. Went well. The HR20 has worked fine also. (I still have several Tivos in the house in use so please don't attack me for saying that.)


----------



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would I attack, hell I am jealous I am down to one TIVO now...


RON PAUL FOR PRESIDENT 2008


----------



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

Well the hr20 install was done on wed. and what a nightmare. Ironwood Comm. did not show up with the new 5 lnb dish and the tech said I didn't really need it. Humm, I said how will I get the locals using the sat and he said I could use OTA. I asked about how I will get the new HD channels in the fall and he said it would be just fine with the 3 lnb dish. I knew better and demanded the new dish. They came back yesterday and installed it. As for the hr20, YUCKKKK. I want my tivo back. I thought I would be ok without dual buffers but I tried watching two shows last night and it sucked....Will I ever get used to the new system? Someone please talk me down from the bridge...


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

robertwhee said:


> Well the hr20 install was done on wed. and what a nightmare. Ironwood Comm. did not show up with the new 5 lnb dish and the tech said I didn't really need it. Humm, I said how will I get the locals using the sat and he said I could use OTA. I asked about how I will get the new HD channels in the fall and he said it would be just fine with the 3 lnb dish. I knew better and demanded the new dish. They came back yesterday and installed it. As for the hr20, YUCKKKK. I want my tivo back. I thought I would be ok without dual buffers but I tried watching two shows last night and it sucked....Will I ever get used to the new system? Someone please talk me down from the bridge...


Sorry, we are not allowed to talk you down from the bridge here at this forum. It's not allowed.

You can, however, get some help and reassurance at dbstalk.com......


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Yeah - go over there - they have some Cool Aid for you to drink as you're walking over to the middle of the bridge  They like helping out and telling you how this won't hurt at all.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> Yeah - go over there - they have some Cool Aid for you to drink as you're walking over to the middle of the bridge  They like helping out and telling you how this won't hurt at all.


Yah... and the Cool Aid here isn't flowing.... well... it might be at the bottom of the pitcher though, where all the excess sugar buzz is.

While being served telling you how BAD it is going to be...


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Yah... and the Cool Aid here isn't flowing....


There is no great shortage of Cool Aid anywhere.

The difference is, in this case, we're not over there fouling _your_ nest.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Redux said:


> There is no great shortage of Cool Aid anywhere.
> 
> The difference is, in this case, we're not over there fouling _your_ nest.


What fouling is happening here? Besides this was *my* nest LONG before you came along here. Simple answering questions and responding to FUD is "fouling" the forum? I don't think so.

Ahhh but I know what you or RS4 will say next. "But you come over here and spout all these great things about the HR20 that are false and there are problems, blah, blah". However that's far from the truth in that people readily admit problems with the HR20. People that post here are simply trying to present a *fair* evaluation, not one tainted by hate.

And maybe if you visited over there you'd see *plenty* of posts about the HR20 vs. Tivo vs. Cable DVR vs. Dish DVR.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

*"And maybe if you visited over there you'd see *plenty* of posts about the HR20 vs. Tivo vs. Cable DVR vs. Dish DVR."*

Absolutely, I agree with Scott on that!! Research the other forums and the internet. See how other people feel about the box. You'll find just as many people over there saying they wished they didn't have to use the HR20 - especially the Tivo owners. Remember, the dbstalk forum is for people who own the box or are interested in it so you expect a great deal of bias just as we are biased here for the Tivo. But, it doesn't take a lot of reading over there to find that a lot of folks don't like it and would prefer to have stayed with the Tivo.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

RS4 said:


> *"And maybe if you visited over there you'd see *plenty* of posts about the HR20 vs. Tivo vs. Cable DVR vs. Dish DVR."*
> 
> Absolutely, I agree with Scott on that!! Research the other forums and the internet. See how other people feel about the box. You'll find just as many people over there saying they wished they didn't have to use the HR20 - especially the Tivo owners. Remember, the dbstalk forum is for people who own the box or are interested in it so you expect a great deal of bias just as we are biased here for the Tivo. But, it doesn't take a lot of reading over there to find that a lot of folks don't like it and would prefer to have stayed with the Tivo.


Why do you feel the need to constantly reply to every post about the HR20 with the sentiment that the HR20 is a piece of crap?

It doesn't take a lot of reading here to find people who are unhappy with their TiVos, but what does that have to do with the overall quality of the DVR?

The HR20 in use TODAY (and that's all that matters - TODAY) is a high-quality DVR. The first rollout had problems, and that's big in a lot of people's minds, but people using the HR20 TODAY will not have those problems as the early users.

Now read this next sentence out loud:

The *Series 3* is a high-quality DVR enjoyed by thousands of happy *TiVo* customers, even though based on threads at *TCF* there are some customers who have experienced lost recordings or other problems with their DVRs.

Now read it again:

The *HR20* is a high-quality DVR enjoyed by thousands of happy *DIRECTV* customers, even though based on threads at *DBSTalk* there are some customers who have experienced lost recordings or other problems with their DVRs.

Does either sentence mean either DVR is crap? No! So get off it already! You don't like that HR20 and that's your right, but it's wrong to to complain when someone corrects misinformation about the HR20 and refers further discussion to DBSTalk. At least that's what it seems like is happening to me every time the HR20 comes up here.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Why not just use the component video connection? That would save you a new commitment to D* and the hassle of using their DVR.



robertwhee said:


> My 10-250 has been dying a slow painful death and I just refused to believe it. Yesterday was the last straw, every channel I turned to had audio and video blackouts, hdmi port died, pixelating badly. I was just devasted..
> 
> I called DTV and told them of the problem and they offered me the new hd dvr and the new dish with installation for only 19.95
> 
> ...


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> this was *my* nest LONG before you came along


There are not a whole lot of people I recognize still around from my earliest days here.

I became convinced a couple of times that I had found competing products better than Tivo, but I did not hang around here to crap on Tivo. Which would have been embarrassing since it turned out I was wrong; Tivo knows how to do it right. Astounding that no one has been able to rip them off successfully yet, but it simply hasn't happened.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Redux said:


> There are not a whole lot of people I recognize still around from my earliest days here.


That's odd. Because I still see a lot of the 'original' group here.



Redux said:


> Tivo knows how to do it right.


If Tivo knew how to do it right, it still would not have bugs 7+ years after release. If Tivo knew how to do it right, they would have kept listening to the users as they did in the 'real' early days.



Redux said:


> Astounding that no one has been able to rip them off successfully yet, but it simply hasn't happened.


 Why do people keep forgetting to put the IMO before making an absurd statement?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Redux said:


> but I did not hang around here to crap on Tivo.


I don't crap on Tivo either. To the contrary. I like Tivo, still have 2 of them going. But if I want to watch my local channels in HD, watch my Red Wings in HD and watch 100+ channels in HD then I can't use Tivo. Besides that I have grown to like the HR20 better. Who knew.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> if I want to watch my local channels in HD, watch my Red Wings in HD and watch 100+ channels in HD then I can't use Tivo.


The locals I've seen on an HR20 (admittedly not _my_ local area) were not as good in picture quality as OTA on my HR10-250 and I see no reason to settle for less. I never saw anything close to "100+" HighDef channels on the HR20.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Redux said:


> The locals I've seen on an HR20 (admittedly not _my_ local area) were not as good in picture quality as OTA on my HR10-250 and I see no reason to settle for less. I never saw anything close to "100+" HighDef channels on the HR20.


Was your time travel machine broken? 

Because the 100+ HD channels on the HR20 don't start rolling out until this September. By the way, the HR20 also has an OTA antenna.


----------



## Whynot (Jul 21, 2007)

Earl, Bonsccott and Drew go back to DBS and preach because you are doing a disservice to D* by pissing off people. It is funny that this talk can go on here but at DBS if you even look like there is a problem you will be axed by Earl.

Yes I know I will get heat by crossing the great Earl but I'm not a Tivo lover but when the DVR can not record a show from start to finish( by own accounts from DBS users ) it is time to look else where for service. Yes I'm even looking a cable for service, just canceled Sunday Ticket because of cost vs. what I watch. So for me there is no reason to keep a dish on my roof because D* time has gone by.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I sure hope I can hold out until they come up with a new version of the HR20 which has dual buffers, etc. - so I hope Earl keeps reading about the complants.

If not, then the Series 3 looks like my next step. As said many times by others, the NFL sunday ticket was a drawing factor to D*, but I dropped that when they started charging extra for HD.

I just added the fourth HD TV in my house and I only have 2 HR10s. So I am ready, they just need to produce the product that consumers want - not the one they will settle for! 

I could probably live with a HR20 but not with a 2 year subscription. 

Maybe I just need to build my own computer with HD capture cards and network my entire system. Sounds like I will have to make the decision in the very near future.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Not including Tivo service on the HR20 was a bonehead move. No dual live buffers another STUPID move.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

*"Why do you feel the need to constantly reply to every post about the HR20 with the sentiment that the HR20 is a piece of crap?"*

Drew, this is a Tivo forum - most of the people here want a Tivo product to watch mpeg4. The others don't care. Referring anyone to the other forum is fine with me. Discuss anything you want over there.

You guys get all excited if anyone says anything that is not to your liking about the D* dvr's. For some reason, you can't stand any kind of criticism, so when one of us point out that many people are still having troubles with the box or a lot of folks don't like the UI including the remote, you come down on us like a ton of bricks. Scott gets after me because I don't own one. (Of course D* is too afraid to let any customer try one for 15 or 30 days because they know they'll get a ton back.) Yet apparently Scott never owned an HR10-250.

Of course its absurd that someone can't form an opinion about a product by reading other peoples opinions and experiences. It's done all the time - restaurants, movies, etc.

I've spent a lot of time on the other forum, and I've read about the hardware and software problems that showed the box was released way ahead of time. It's obvious what a disaster D* had with the R15 because now they are coming out with the H21. Yet, there are still folks getting a new box from D* today that don't work properly. That speaks of quality issues of some kind.

But the biggest issue that you guys seem to ignore is the UI. I write software programs and I know how important the user interface is. I've seen companies force software on their users without any consideration for how intuitive it is to use the product. It's clear that a huge number of the Tivo users don't like the way that D* dvrs interface with them - I see over and over that it is not intuitive. That tells me that D* never put much thought into how the box will be used. And you guys totally ignore that the UI is difficult or you make fun of people who want to stick with the Tivo because of it's UI and remote.

So, I remind you again that this is a Tivo forum. Don't get bent out shape if people criticize other products. We don't want or need evangelizing for other products on this forum. We want to know what alternatives are available to us with Tivo products. And those that feel they need mpeg4 right now or need a replacement to the HR10-250, we'll direct over to the other forums.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> But the biggest issue that you guys seem to ignore is the UI. I write software programs and I know how important the user interface is. I've seen companies force software on their users without any consideration for how intuitive it is to use the product. It's clear that a huge number of the Tivo users don't like the way that D* dvrs interface with them - I see over and over that it is not intuitive.


UI is a personal preference plain and simple. I can go thru the archives here and pullout plenty of posts of people that hate the Tivo UI. Does that make it bad or hurried to market. Heck no. It just means that everyone prefers different UI. My wife picked it up in 10 minutes. Not sure how unintuitive pressing record once to record and twice for season pass is but hey, everyone has an opinion.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Yet apparently Scott never owned an HR10-250.


Nope, never did. Didn't have $1000 laying around to pay for it. By the time the price came down I wasn't going to get a receiver that couldn't get the new channels. So I waited. Not sure how that matters since the Tivo UI and functionality is the same across the board and I've had half a dozen Tivo's over the years and still use 2 of them.

But hey, you got me.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> We don't want or need evangelizing for other products on this forum. We want to know what alternatives are available to us with Tivo products. And those that feel they need mpeg4 right now or need a replacement to the HR10-250, we'll direct over to the other forums.


*You* don't need alternatives because you know what's going on. Vast majority of posts are from people that have no clue whats going on.

And again, I challange you to just leave the odd HR20 post alone. If you and others would just let it be at "hey, go over to DBSTalk for more info" then all these flames would go away. But nope, you and others gotta stick your nose in and bash the product or post FUD and thus the flame wars erupt. Don't know how many times I've told you to just let the threads die at post #2 or #3 directing the user elsewhere and you won't see anything more on the subject. But you don't listen now do you. Because you have to bash something you've never used despite the fact the very discussion you don't want to see here is sparked by your bashing.

The only time I post a long tirade is to correct FUD and inaccuracies. Nothing more. I could care less if someone gets an HR20, a Series 3 or goes with Dish. I really don't. Why should I? The only thing I do care about is clearing up FUD, plain and simple.

Just let it go. You'll feel better for never having to see discussion on it again.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

*"My wife picked it up in 10 minutes."*

This is a perfect example of why people get upset with you guys on this Tivo forum. It's widely known that a lot of Tivo users don't like the interface - plain and simple. Yet you have to belittle people when they point that out with insinuations like 'you must be some kind of moron if you can't pick it up'

You just can't let it alone - you've got to evangelize. You pick on a feature you like and fail to mention the 20 others like the auto recording via searches that other people don't like or don't want. Do that on the other forum. Leave your evangelizing to the other forum. Be honest - people would appreciate it more.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> *"My wife picked it up in 10 minutes."*
> 
> This is a perfect example of why people get upset with you guys on this Tivo forum. It's widely known that a lot of Tivo users don't like the interface - plain and simple. Yet you have to belittle people when they point that out with insinuations like 'you must be some kind of moron if you can't pick it up'
> 
> You just can't let it alone - you've got to evangelize. You pick on a feature you like and fail to mention the 20 others like the auto recording via searches that other people don't like or don't want. Do that on the other forum. Leave your evangelizing to the other forum. Be honest - people would appreciate it more.


So what you are saying is that I *can't* post that my wife picked up the UI in 10 minutes? That is not being honest. And where does that say you are a moron if you don't like the UI? I guess you just ignore all the other words in my post that UI is a personal preference. Heck, I sit down at a Mac and I'm lost but I picked up Linux in about 20 minutes. Does that make me a moron because a Mac confuses me? Maybe in your opinion and I'm fine with that. But there is nothing wrong with you posting that your wife or kid picked up a Mac UI in 10 minutes. I certainly wouldn't be offended. Nothing wrong with that.

I freely post about problems. Not sure why bringing up a search problem for a UI question is needed. But hey, whatever floats your boat there guy. I guess you should post about unrelated Tivo problems too to make it fair, eh? Not sure why honestly is in question here. Not sure how many times I've posted that the HR20 has problems. Perhaps you should start a post about all the problems with Tivo as well for full disclosure. Oh wait, one just needs to look at half the posts on the first page of this forum, sorry about that.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I think most people on this Tivo forum want an honest, open discussion instead of the evangelizing. You guys can't seem to admit that many of the Tivo users hate the alternative products.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Whynot said:


> Earl, Bonsccott and Drew go back to DBS and preach because you are doing a disservice to D* by pissing off people. It is funny that this talk can go on here but at DBS if you even look like there is a problem you will be axed by Earl.


I was here long before I was a member of DBSTalk, and I have every right to be here as I am a long-time TiVo user and will continue to be one until the boxes serve no purpose for me. Just as I have a right to be here, the many people here who have TiVo BECAUSE of DIRECTV have the right to know the truth about the HR20. If people post inaccurate information, those who know better are correcting that misinformation. It's the proper thing to do.

And for the record, you really should visit DBSTalk and spend some more time there, for you will see there are MANY people who speak their mind and don't get "spanked" for "crossing" anyone.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> I think most people on this Tivo forum want an honest, open discussion instead of the evangelizing. You guys can't seem to admit that many of the Tivo users hate the alternative products.


Ummm, why do you keep saying that? When have *I* said that. Can't tell you how many times I've said that there are plenty of people that hate the alternative to Tivo. Just like there are plenty of people that don't care for Tivo as well. You keep putting words in other people's mouths simply to post arguments and flames.

By the way, here ya go, hope you enjoy: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359667


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

RS4 said:


> *"Why do you feel the need to constantly reply to every post about the HR20 with the sentiment that the HR20 is a piece of crap?"*
> 
> Drew, this is a Tivo forum - most of the people here want a Tivo product to watch mpeg4. The others don't care. Referring anyone to the other forum is fine with me. Discuss anything you want over there.


As I replied to another poster, many people here actually own TiVos BECAUSE of DIRECTV, and they have the right to accurate information when wrong information is posted.



> You guys get all excited if anyone says anything that is not to your liking about the D* dvr's. For some reason, you can't stand any kind of criticism, so when one of us point out that many people are still having troubles with the box or a lot of folks don't like the UI including the remote, you come down on us like a ton of bricks.


You're generalizing an awful lot with the "you guys" ... As to the criticism, I can take the heat, because I've used five DVRs (TiVo, Cablevision SA8300HD "Sara", Microsoft Media Center XP, Microsoft Media Center Vista, and DirecTV Plus) and know each one has its pluses and minuses. I also have full faith in the HR20. My issue is not that someone posts criticism, it's that it's almost always outside the scope of the question being raised here. A simple answer about the HR20 and a reference to DBSTalk.com is followed by the one-sided posts that the HR20 is a piece of crap, as if TiVo is 100% perfect. We all know that's not true. If users want to know more about the HR20, they can go to DBSTalk.com and read a full-spectrum of feedback - from users who have no problems to users who have minor problems to users who have nothing but problems - just like users here at TCF and their TiVos. So ... just let the simple HR20 question get answered and leave it at that.



> Scott gets after me because I don't own one. (Of course D* is too afraid to let any customer try one for 15 or 30 days because they know they'll get a ton back.) Yet apparently Scott never owned an HR10-250.


Well, I do own TiVos, and I own the HR20.



> Of course its absurd that someone can't form an opinion about a product by reading other peoples opinions and experiences. It's done all the time - restaurants, movies, etc.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time on the other forum, and I've read about the hardware and software problems that showed the box was released way ahead of time. It's obvious what a disaster D* had with the R15 because now they are coming out with the H21. Yet, there are still folks getting a new box from D* today that don't work properly. That speaks of quality issues of some kind.


You still go back to the early days of the HR20 and that act is getting old. These aren't the early days. As to today, yes, some people have HR20 problems, just like today some people have TiVo problems. Problems are not exclusive to any device.



> But the biggest issue that you guys seem to ignore is the UI.


Again with the "you guys".  If someone here asks about the UI, I will answer about it. I haven't seen anyone ask about it, so I don't bring it up.



> I write software programs and I know how important the user interface is. I've seen companies force software on their users without any consideration for how intuitive it is to use the product. It's clear that a huge number of the Tivo users don't like the way that D* dvrs interface with them - I see over and over that it is not intuitive. That tells me that D* never put much thought into how the box will be used. And you guys totally ignore that the UI is difficult or you make fun of people who want to stick with the Tivo because of it's UI and remote.


So let's see ... you say if you come from TiVo to HR20, people hate it. I came from TiVo to HR20 and love the HR20 UI. I find it VERY easy to use. That doesn't mean I speak for everyone, as it doesn't mean YOU speak for everyone.

How about people who came from UltimateTV to TiVo? Posts here show they have hated the TiVo UI. (My coworker had UltimateTV for DIRECTV and got a DirecTiVo and returned it within a month.)

How about people who came from Cable to HR20? They love the HR20 UI.

How about peope who came from NO DVR to HR20? They love the HR20 UI too.

Reactions to the UI are personal and are based on previous experience. DIRECTV is writing a common interface across all new receivers, so yes .. they know what they're doing and have given everything a lot of thought. Will they please everyone? No. Just like TiVo's UI doesn't please everyone.



> So, I remind you again that this is a Tivo forum. Don't get bent out shape if people criticize other products. We don't want or need evangelizing for other products on this forum. We want to know what alternatives are available to us with Tivo products. And those that feel they need mpeg4 right now or need a replacement to the HR10-250, we'll direct over to the other forums.


Have you seen me preaching about the greatness that is the HR20? Have you seen me exhorting everyone to drop their TiVos and migrate to the HR20 now? No. So please ... All I'm doing is correcting misinformation when I see it, which IS providing information about alternatives available to those with TiVo products.


----------



## Whynot (Jul 21, 2007)

drew2k said:


> And for the record, you really should visit DBSTalk and spend some more time there, for you will see there are MANY people who speak their mind and don't get "spanked" for "crossing" anyone.


Your Kidding Right?

Everyone that spoke there minds on DBS where run off months ago!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I would agree that the UI for the HR20 isn't intuitive at all (even though 'Ed's' 5 yr old kid learned it in 10 minutes too), most of my family still hates it ...but like anything else ...you get used to it over time. 

And I'm honestly surprised to learn that bonscott never owned an HR10.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Sir_winealot said:


> And I'm honestly surprised to learn that bonscott never owned an HR10.


LOL

Yea, by the time the price finally dropped to somewhere near my budget it was pretty clear that MPEG4 was the future and I put off buying an HD DVR until the MPEG4 compatible one came out. That ended up being the HR20.


----------



## Whynot (Jul 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> LOL
> 
> Yea, by the time the price finally dropped to somewhere near my budget it was pretty clear that MPEG4 was the future and I put off buying an HD DVR until the MPEG4 compatible one came out. That ended up being the HR20.


Not trying to tell you to go away but if you do not own one why are you here? You have been real up front to refer people to DBSTalk but maybe it would be best if that is where it ended. Because everyone on these boards know's that they are slanted in the direction of the board so there is no reason to debate things!

Best of Luck and when the HR20 stabilizes I will be there with you!


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Scott has SD DIRECTiVos as well as his DIRECTV +HD DVR (HR20).


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Whynot said:


> Not trying to tell you to go away but if you do not own one why are you here? You have been real up front to refer people to DBSTalk but maybe it would be best if that is where it ended. Because everyone on these boards know's that they are slanted in the direction of the board so there is no reason to debate things!
> 
> Best of Luck and when the HR20 stabilizes I will be there with you!


Hmmm, let's see. My first Tivo was a stand alone SVR-2000 back in the year 2000. First DirecTivo was a T-60 in 2001. And about 4 more DirecTivo's after that. Still have 2 of them running like a champ. Very active on these very forums since 2000, going on 7 years now. Probably would have over 5000 posts if not for the archive a few years ago. So you could say that I'm a Tivo "expert" if you will. Now none of that is posted to toot my horn, but you asked.

What you might not realize is that the HR10 is no different then the SD DirecTivo's except that it can record HD.  You'll notice I *never* comment on HD, PQ and the like of the HR10 as since I don't have personal experience with one other then some of my friends have one, I don't feel it's right to talk on those things.


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

The promise of more HD content is what finally caused me to make the move to an HR20. I still have two other DirecTivos in the house, but I figured this would be a good transition period for my family and I.

It was funny how my daughter and I were talking about how "cheap" the "record" icon was on the HR20. On the other hand, I do believe that we will get used to the HR20 UI.

Besides, more HD content will make the transition less painful. For me, at least.


----------

